# Ratatouille Terrine



## les (Sep 14, 2009)

I made this at the weekend & we ate it with cold chicken, it tasted gorgeous, & reminded me of the  anti pasta we have in Italy...although it's got a French name. It's easy to make & can be made a couple of days before you need, & looks very impressive on the table.








*Serves *  6-8 Appetizer/Side
*Prep Time * 25 mins
*Ingredients*


3 Large bell peppers, red, orange and yellow, deseeded and roasted
1 Large aubergine (eggplant)
2 Large courgettes (zucchini)
4 Tbsp Olive oil
Rock salt and freshly ground black pepper
15 fl oz Passata
2 Tbsp Gelatine
 *Method*


Heat the grill/broiler
Cut the peppers into quarters, lengthways this makes it easier to remove the skin once you've charred them. Take out the stalks and deseed
Push the peppers down firmly on the grill rack to ensure all the skin is exposed to the heat, grill on high until the skins are black
Set aside until cool, then peel off the black skin
Or you can put the peppers straight into a plastic bag, seal and leave for 15 minutes to sweat, then peel, your choice
Lay a sheet of aluminium foil on the rack
Slice the courgettes lengthwise, about 1/4″ thick
Lay on the foil and baste with 2 Tbsp olive oil, both sides and season
Grill until golden, 3 minutes each side
Set aside
Slice the aubergine lengthways, and repeat the procedure
Grease a 9”x5”x2 ½’’ loaf tin, then lay clingfilm (plastic wrap) against the bottom and side with extra hanging out from the sides.
Put the Passata in a small saucepan. Sprinkle the gelatine over the top. Dissolve while stirring over low heat. Do not allow it to boil. Remove from heat and set aside.
 Put a layer of roasted peppers down in the prepared loaf pan. Spread 2 tablespoons of passata/gelatine mixture on top. Place a layer of courgette/zucchini on top with another 2 tablespoons of passata/gelatine. Place a layer of eggplant on top and more passata/gelatine. Continue layering until you finish the vegetables.
Any remaining passata/gelatine mixture pour over the top, and give a gently shake to the tin, just to make sure the passata is dispersed evenly
Cover up with the plastic wrap. Refrigerate to set, at least 4 hours
 *Cook's tips*


Can be made a day or two in advance
 *Equipment*


Small saucepan
9”x5”x2 ½” deep, loaf tin
Clingfilm
 *Shopping List*


3 Large bell peppers, red orange and yellow
1 Large aubergine (eggplant)
2 Large courgettes (zucchini)
4 Tbsp Olive oil
Rock salt and freshly ground black pepper
15 fl oz Passata
2 Tbsp Gelatine


----------

